# Centruroides nigrimanus



## Chromarco (Jul 8, 2011)

Hi, I present to you my 3 _Centruroides nigrimanus_, beautiful an big species, the female is huge!! Almost 5 inches!!! Enjoy


----------



## Xanthopus (Jul 8, 2011)

Holy... That is a beautiful scorp an she looks big too! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Collin Clary (Jul 8, 2011)

Thats a nice scorp! Now I want one


----------



## Michiel (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks for posting these interesting pics! Never seen this species before, very nice. Some Centruroides sp. can indeed reach impressive lenghts.


----------



## BQC123 (Jul 8, 2011)

Very nice! Thanks for posting. I was not aware of this species.


----------



## lancej (Jul 8, 2011)

Dang it!! Now I have a new Holy Grail!:drool:  Very nice scorpions!!  Are these even available in the U.S.??


----------



## Collin Clary (Jul 8, 2011)

> Are these even available in the U.S.??


Good question. Are they available in the U.S? (One more thing I want to get:drool: :worship


----------



## Nomadinexile (Jul 8, 2011)

Scorpion1998100 said:


> Good question. Are they available in the U.S? (One more thing I want to get:drool: :worship


No they are not.   Although, I do know someone who has what we believed were C. margaritus, but looking at these, assuming correct id, could be the real culprit in those shenigans.   But I don't have the time right now to look into it.   

Other than that one (half of pair died), there are no possible chances of legally obtaining this species right now.


----------



## Longimanus (Jul 9, 2011)

Beautiful scorp... the coloration resembles that of C. bicolor. Has there been a species revision or is this a completely different species?


----------



## Galapoheros (Jul 9, 2011)

Nomadinexile said:


> No they are not.   Although, I do know someone who has what we believed were C. margaritus, but looking at these, assuming correct id, could be the real culprit in those shenigans.   But I don't have the time right now to look into it.
> 
> Other than that one (half of pair died), there are no possible chances of legally obtaining this species right now.


I still have several of the ones you're referring to here, and somebody brought some back to the ZooKeeper, I think I know who brought them back, don't know if they are for sale though.  Whatever they are, the male was also a solid 5 inches, the female nailed at 4.  The ones I have are still juvs but have diff color shades, some with real dark chela, some rusty red.


----------



## Nomadinexile (Jul 9, 2011)

\



Galapoheros said:


> I still have several of the ones you're referring to here, and somebody brought some back to the ZooKeeper, I think I know who brought them back, don't know if they are for sale though.  Whatever they are, the male was also a solid 5 inches, the female nailed at 4.  The ones I have are still juvs but have diff color shades, some with real dark chela, some rusty red.


I knew you had some.  How big are yours getting?   They should be what, 5i now?   I would be interested to see what they are if they ever get id'd fully.   They are nice.      If I wasn't on the move right now, I'd call dave up and try to get them.


----------



## Michiel (Jul 9, 2011)

Longimanus said:


> Beautiful scorp... the coloration resembles that of C. bicolor. Has there been a species revision or is this a completely different species?



Yes, that is what I thought too at first glance. But when you look more carefull you will see differences. C.bicolor only has the manus and fingers of the chela dark/ blackish, while C.nigrimanus (which is a valid species, to answer your question) has the chela and the patella blackish. in C.bicolor, both the patella and femur are yellow.
to answer your other question: yes, the genus is currently under revision (I think by Lauren Esposito from the top of my head).


----------



## Galapoheros (Jul 9, 2011)

Putting color aside, I would like to know the specific morphological differences between bicolor, margaritatus, limbatus and nigrimanus, a paper on it just for me! lol.  I've only heard about color and size diff so far but these characteristics aren't reliable in species ID.


----------



## Nomadinexile (Jul 11, 2011)

Have you looked at descriptions yet?   I don't have time right now, as I'm hitching south tomorrow, but I'm sure they are available through someone here.


----------



## Galapoheros (Jul 11, 2011)

I've seen good a pdf on margaritatus morphology, but not the others I mentioned, yet I'm being lazy and idealistic, the reason a said "a paper just for me!" lol.  I'd like a paper that says something like, "Dear Todd Anderson, C. margaritatus has this feature, bicolor, nigrimanus and limbatus don't." on and on...  Ha, just kidding around.  I haven't looked around very hard yet on the internet.  I remember reading a dentition count comparing margaritatus to bicolor.  But it can't be this easy anyway if there is a revision going on.  I just read that some within a species show some different morphological differences so there still seems to be a lot of confusion in the science world over this group around S. Amer.


----------



## Michiel (Jul 12, 2011)

Galapoheros said:


> Putting color aside, I would like to know the specific morphological differences between bicolor, margaritatus, limbatus and nigrimanus, a paper on it just for me! lol.  I've only heard about color and size diff so far but these characteristics aren't reliable in species ID.


In this case the coloration patterns of both species are consistent, so in this case you shouldn't put the coloration pattern aside.
and yes, the revision was much needed


----------



## the toe cutter (Jul 12, 2011)

Great pics and a very impressive Centruroides species! Wish we could see more of these in the US.


----------

